# Omega 3 fish oil



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

My poor baby is going through quilling and although she hasnt gotten to the point where we can go and pick her up without her huffing, she is extra grumpy now because she is probably so uncomefortable. i am going to try giving her a full bath as she has only has foot baths, but would it be ok to split open a capsul and put a little bit of Platnum Omega Pure Omega-3 Fish Oil on her food? I think it should be fine as it basically only has fish oils in it and it helps greatly with dry skin.

Other ingrediants other than fish are: natural lemon flavor, rosmerry extract, ascorbyl palmitate, natural tocophetols.

http://www.abacohealth.com/index.php/prodid/PLAT22

the only thing that worrys me is the lemon, but a little bit over the food shouldnt be a problem provided she will actually eat it right?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Most people here use flax seed oil..I don't know about the fish oil.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya I know but I have the fish oil in my house already, and it is better/more effective for humans, so I figure it should work the same way for hedgies. I just dont trust my knowledge of what foods are safe for hedgehogs.


----------



## hedgehogboy (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not a vet, but I think FishOils or Flaxseed Oil should be fine.

Nancy has created a pretty extensive list here, Things Toxic To Hedgehogs . There is no mention of Fish Oils, or substances similar to fish oil.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't use fish-based foods or anything with a significant amount of fish in it (including fish oil) because it makes their poop smell so bad. Flax oil has the omega 3s in it and only cost a few dollars for the capsules.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Fish oil is fine. There are a couple of downsides though. As mentioned, poo can become fishy smelling. The other problem I had with it was anointing (I used it for dry skin many many years ago). I ended up with a fish smelling hedgehog.


----------



## hedgehogboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> I ended up with a fish smelling hedgehog.


lol :lol: :lol:


----------

